# last new construction picture



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Some arches and a stained poplar handrail.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

Very nice! :thumbup:


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

as always Dean great job, love the color scheme...


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Very nice!:thumbup:


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

looks great! You a fan of white trim?


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

That trim was fairly off white. You can see it if you look at the ceiling vs. the pillars a bit. That type of trim color seems typical lately on new work. It matched the Bisque color on a kitchen china cabinet and the bathroom cabinets.


----------



## graybear13 (Feb 28, 2009)

Nice, very nice !


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

Very clean!


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

:thumbsup: Smart job!


----------



## ParagonVA (Feb 3, 2009)

nice and clean man. were you able to spray the trim?


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Thanks guys. Yep, all the trim was sprayed.


----------



## ParagonVA (Feb 3, 2009)

saw wheat!!!


----------

